# Around 600,000 Files on a New Computer?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2016)

Haven't been happy with my computer performance, so I just did a full system scan with my Norton anti-virus.  It took so long and I kept watching the number of files being scanned go higher and higher.  It was around 600,000 files when the scan was complete, and they deleted 68 cookies, that was about it.

Do you have that many files on your computer?  This is a new computer (HP with Windows 10) and I haven't put hardly anything on it myself, even my photos are less than a dozen.  This seems very odd to me.


----------



## johnosmond (Dec 7, 2016)

Doesn't sound 'New' to me - did you buy it off someone or did you get it at a store? 
HP is known for installing tons of 'bloatware' (unnecessary software) on their new computers so that might be the issue.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2016)

I bought it brand new at Walmart with Windows 10 factory installed.  I'm thinking a lot of those files are Windows 10 related.  Yes, I heard about some HP bloatware and uninstalled some HP assistant stuff that I didn't think was needed.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2016)

You may have a bunch of needless files and cookies, etc., cluttering up your system.  The best product I've found for cleaning up a PC is CCleaner.  I have used the free version for several years, and run it periodically on my system, and it does a great job of eliminating the junk.  It also has a Registry cleaner that I run 2 or 3 times a year....BUT I make sure to back up the system to my external drive Before I clean the registry....just in case.  Try it....it is free.

http://download.cnet.com/ccleaner/

Insofar as an anti-virus is concerned...I have had both Nortons and McAfee over the years....then I found Avast (free version), and I think it is superior to any of these other anti-virus programs.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2016)

Another thing you might try.....Right click on the "Start" icon (lwr LH corner on the screen), then click on Control Panel, then click on Programs.  Look carefully at what is installed on your system, and if there is a bunch of HP "Fluff", or programs you don't recognize, consider Uninstalling them.  Of course, you will want to have backed up your files, just in case you delete something important.  Most "Store" computers are loaded with crap that is of little or no value, and cleaning that stuff out can substantially improve your system's performance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for your advice Don.


----------

